# Wendttii red



## supasi (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi

Does anyone have any pictures of wendttii red growing emersed?
Or does anyone know what the spathe looks like?

I have what I was sold as wendttii red and Im not sure if it is actually a wendttii.









This is a photo taken this time last year. Looking very wendtti like.

It has now lost a lot of the reddish colouring in the leaves and looks alot like the leaf stucture of my walkeri"lutea"
It has just flowered(will post pics shortly) and the flower is yellow like Lutea, but with a throat like wendttii.
It also has the same musty rank aroma of the lutea.

Ideas?

Will post pics soon.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Here is a picture of wendtii red from an article called My Secret Garden which is in a site called See Nature. This site has a category page about Crypts. http://natureye.com/category/cryptocorynes. Some of the Malaysian cryptocoryne collectors have blogs and lots of pictures there.


----------



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

Here's a link to mine. The only Wendtii I have that flowers with a yellow limb and collar.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showpost.php?p=564142&postcount=57

If you scroll down in this post you will see the first flower I had for this one, plant looked more like your picture back then.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...3-new-crypts-already-addicted.html#post539766


----------



## supasi (Jul 20, 2009)

This is the spathe


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

This is a pic of a C. wendtii 'red' that came from Florida aquatic. Grown outside in south Florida.



























I have a C. undulata that the leaves look similar. I'll see if I can post some pics for you.


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

This is a pic of a C. wendtii 'red' that came from Florida aquatic. Grown outside in south Florida.



























I have a C. undulata that the leaves look similar. I'll see if I can post some pics for you.


----------



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

Well the spathe certainly doesn't look like a Wendtii at all. Might be some sort of hybrid. How far down the tube do the red dots go?


----------



## Cvurb (May 23, 2010)

Id say it is a C. Undulata too. The leaves look alike, and so does the spathe.


----------



## supasi (Jul 20, 2009)

Cvurb said:


> Id say it is a C. Undulata too. The leaves look alike, and so does the spathe.


Are you talking about mine or 954baby's?

FarCanel, The spots go about an few mm below the throat


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

My Cryptocoryne 'Tropica Wendtii Red' looks like 954baby's when I got it. It must have been grown emersed at the Tropica Nursery because it looks reddish bronze now that it's grown submersed. The marking on the leaves have some similarity to C. nurii. Could it be the result of hybridization at Tropica Nursery?


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

I believe that Tropica is one of the few aquarium plant nurseries that takes systematics seriously and labels it's plants correctly (or at least as correctly as possible).


----------



## Cvurb (May 23, 2010)

supasi said:


> Are you talking about mine or 954baby's?
> 
> FarCanel, The spots go about an few mm below the throat


I was talking about yours. Nice looking plant BTW


----------

